# What mini box mod do you look forward to the most ?



## Daniel (14/12/14)

Posted a few of these up , no reviews out yet so probably a tough one to call this early.

My vote goes to the Sigelei , purely for the interesting combo of running it as VW/VW & Mech mod.

What's your choice and based on what ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (14/12/14)

I cant wait to see what they going to do with the next IPV. I have heard that its only going to be 30w though, but I'm not sure if that true though


----------



## DoubleD (14/12/14)

Seeing that Eleaf started this 'mini revolution'  and the fact that Im happy with my V1, Im going with the iStick V2 but Im interested in the Cloupor Mini just as much though.


----------



## Dr Phil (14/12/14)

I know cloupor has a bad reputation but this little one looks like it has good potential.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (14/12/14)

I would say the Cloupor looks the best out of these. I'm sure they can get the 30W chip right 
I'm really interested in these little box mods, for now I think they don't have enough power. 40W would be the minimum for me for a nice carry. It's the reason I sold my Vaporshark DNA30. Mech's are cool but zero safety part can be bad to use as an all around carry, specially when hitting the sauce

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (14/12/14)

What about the sx mini . Looks like an awesome device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/12/14)

I assume this exclude the "all-in-one" mini box mods like the Joyetech e-Grip?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (14/12/14)

VandaL said:


> I would say the Cloupor looks the best out of these. I'm sure they can get the 30W chip right
> I'm really interested in these little box mods, for now I think they don't have enough power. 40W would be the minimum for me for a nice carry. It's the reason I sold my Vaporshark DNA30. Mech's are cool but zero safety part can be bad to use as an all around carry, specially when hitting the sauce



Agree with the safety aspect of Mech's, Because of my work I run around with the mod in my pocket the whole day. And in a high stress environment something simple as a locking ring can easily be forgotten. I don't dislike Mech's But I wont carry one with me at work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL (14/12/14)

jtgrey said:


> What about the sx mini . Looks like an awesome device.


That one looks sick, I think it will be EXTREMELY hard to get one this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (14/12/14)

VandaL said:


> That one looks sick, I think it will be EXTREMELY hard to get one this year


I will be first in line to buy one too !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/12/14)

Reo mini

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jtgrey (14/12/14)

Alex said:


> Reo mini


@Alex yes that would work too . Hope my first ever reo arrives early tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (14/12/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Alex yes that would work too . Hope my first ever reo arrives early tomorrow morning



That would be the ultimate prize. but for now, ill have to be patient

​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (14/12/14)

I want the mini box mods....all of them. Damn you for making me choose just one 

If I must...I'll go with the Cloupor because it has the nicest "bullet list" 

I'll reserve final judgement for when the proper reviews start coming in though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/12/14)

I voted IPV because my mate has the 50w, and its well put together and performs solidly.
But if the iStick looked better, I'd take it based on my experience with the original. But damn, I don't want a square mod - looks off to me.


----------



## free3dom (14/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I voted IPV because my mate has the 50w, and its well put together and performs solidly.
> But if the iStick looked better, I'd take it based on my experience with the original. But damn, I don't want a square mod - looks off to me.



I didn't even consider that  

The iStick really is made to feel good in the hand, not sure how a feel about squared off box mods - guess I'll find out soon enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (14/12/14)

I just like the feel of the Istick, that and the fact that the two mods I have at the moment is only 11 and 15 watt respectively. Both have treated me really well, but I want the extra 5 watt of poof.


----------



## Silver (14/12/14)

What about the MVP3? Anyone heard anything about when that may come out?


----------



## rogue zombie (15/12/14)

Silver said:


> What about the MVP3? Anyone heard anything about when that may come out?



Afik Innokin has hintes a release date.

I will definitely be interested in a MVP3, however given the price of the SVD2, I fear the MVP3 will be too expensive.

Hope I'm wrong though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (15/12/14)

Silver said:


> What about the MVP3? Anyone heard anything about when that may come out?


Might be a while, but in the meantime, to bring the MVP more in line with the iStick, Innokin have released the MVP20W :
http://www.innokin.com/index.php/en/product-listings-en/itaste-en/itaste-mvp-2-en-2 

Same 2600mAh MVP, but upgraded to 20W with 510 threading (eGo is done via adaptor like the iStick). Still only 1 Ohm minimum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (15/12/14)

If I had to wait for any of the ones in the poll, given their track record, I'd wait for *version 2* of the IPV/Sigelei/Cloupor Mini's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (15/12/14)

jtgrey said:


> What about the sx mini . Looks like an awesome device.



I think it's price point is going to kill it , can't really compete with these other box mods on price , and also 100W on a single 18650 , eish ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (15/12/14)

Cant wait for these. Was saving for an MVP3, but I think ill hold out for one of these. The Sigelei is what I have my eye on. But they all look amazing...and I would really like 1 of each.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (15/12/14)

I think the biggest competition would be the price point , they are all similar with regards to specifications with some leaning more towards sub ohmers , personally not into that (for now ) ....

now if they would bring out something that is as flush on the 510 connector side as the Phenom , with a charging port that is NOT on the bottom , with the ability to charge from like the MVP , HEY even better a mod that's a cellphone ! you would pretty much have the ultimate portable mod. Guess that would hike up the price .... 

this brings me to a crazy idea (might be the wine talking) but what if we do a kickstarter project , for the community by the community and design the perfect VV/VW mod with all the features we would want ? we actually have such talented individuals I am sure if we put our collective heads together we can come up with something spectacular .... crazy idea I know , maybe I should start a poll and see ?


----------



## ESH (17/12/14)

I'm loving my IPV2 and can't wait for a vendor to bring the IPV mini in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

SX mini

*drops the mic*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

